# How do I get ligthning fast at guitar



## meteor685 (Feb 20, 2014)

Been recently listening alot of hard music lately. and part of my practice has been transcribing the licks from the OMinous guitarists of the unknown album, and some of the guitar on the edge cds, u know guys like Darren Householder, Todd Duane, Derek Taylor, Stephen Ross, Shawn Lane, Greg Howe, Guthrrie Govan. How do I get lightning fast like these guys, especially lane, taylor and duane in a shorter period of time, whats an effective way to practice speed to see results, my long term goal is to be fast enough to be able to play the songs written by these greats. Ya any advice on how to practice speed, like things that have helped you alot, currently i am getting stuck on one speed and it never gets faster than that. it felt great that i am the gettin the licks by ears though, even though i slow them down with Amazing slow downer =).


----------



## chopeth (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting turtle slow first with a metronome and increasing speed maybe?


----------



## vent187 (Feb 20, 2014)

Everyone probably already knows it, but a the metronome is your best friend. Along with a lot of practice, of course. 

Play something at half speed. Increase 10bpm every two minutes. till you reach up to speed. Then play at higher bpm than the actual speed for a while, even if you suck. Then back to actualy Bpm. Do this for all licks, scales, patterns you find hard.


----------



## innovine (Feb 20, 2014)

Thats bad advice. Don't play so fast that it sounds bad; you are only learning to sound bad.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 20, 2014)

innovine said:


> Thats bad advice. Don't play so fast that it sounds bad; you are only learning to sound bad.



Everyone is different, you can't discount an idea because it doesn't work for you, we all learn in different ways.

For instance I agree that going past the BPM of your target and playing it sloppily would be bad for me, but that's exactly what Shawn Lane recommends you should do, and nobody compares to Shawn Lane when it comes to speed. It's just that some people assimilate knowledge and muscle memory in different ways, just gotta find what works for you.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhkbSBxPYcU


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 20, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Everyone is different, you can't discount an idea because it doesn't work for you, we all learn in different ways.
> 
> For instance I agree that going past the BPM of your target and playing it sloppily would be bad for me, but that's exactly what Shawn Lane recommends you should do, and nobody compares to Shawn Lane when it comes to speed. It's just that some people assimilate knowledge and muscle memory in different ways, just gotta find what works for you.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhkbSBxPYcU




I tried Shawns Way it worked for me up til a certain point, but i got pretty sloppy though


----------



## Malkav (Feb 20, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> I tried Shawns Way it worked for me up til a certain point, but i got pretty sloppy though



In that respect it may not be the best way for you to go about things, in much the same way it didn't really work for me either, Vent187 has outlined the way I generally go about things 

There are also a number of really great instructionals by Jody Fisher, they relate more to chords etc but the technique of applying a bit more pressure to further ingrain something and then playing it as normal is something I do personally find works well  



Also one of the exercises I do in order to keep my fingers more prone and ready is to play a chromatic, but as you ascend you keep your finger down and fretting the note until it is required to move over to the next string, this helps keep your hand posture aligned in such a way that at any given moment there is little space between your finger and the frets, this is to assist with keeping them prone and ready to deploy 

I highly recommend both John Petrucci's Rock Discipline DVD for some good practice outlines and tips, also Frank Gambale's Chop Builder, it's done like an old 80's aerobic exercise video but focused on guitar, both have aided me immensly 

EDIT: As a side note something I find useful to be able to envision the timing of a run or piece you are going to play is to learn Konocol, it's a counting system in which you use phonetics instead of straight numbers, for instance in a western system if we were to count in fives it'd be one - two - three - four - five and repeat, now when trying to play that over a metronome or a pulse of some sort at faster tempos counting like that can be cumbersome and lacking in flow, in the Konocol system you would rather use Ta - Ka - Di - Mi - Ta and repeat, you'll notice that as you say it faster it still keeps the rhythm going in a way that feels more flowing, this is useful for internalising the division of a rhythm before playing it, and also something I picked up from Shawn Lane 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeiPQNpns4Y


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 20, 2014)

Try to focus on efficient, relaxed technique first as this can take a long time to develop but will ultimately determine how fast you can play and for how long. 

Avoid_ just_ practicing short bursts of speed.


----------



## Kaickul (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't just settle for sounding okay, you have to settle with what the best you can make it sound. Remember that fast doesn't mean that your good. Every note has to sound the best.


----------



## redstone (Feb 21, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> currently i am getting stuck on one speed and it never gets faster than that.



picking speed ? Can't pass the &#8776;10nps stage ?


----------



## Basti (Feb 21, 2014)

Forget about trying to get fast, don't push it. If you force yourself to go lightning speed you'll stay slow and your playing will be crap at any tempo


----------



## asfeir (Feb 21, 2014)

All the above are true but I just want to add that rethinking the way you hold your pick and changing your picking style can also help you a lot. 
Also you have to find a way to keep your fretting hand as close to the strings as possible and try not to do big movements when playing fast. It should look like you are barely moving your fingers.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 21, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Try to focus on efficient, relaxed technique first as this can take a long time to develop but will ultimately determine how fast you can play and for how long.
> 
> Avoid_ just_ practicing short bursts of speed.




ya ill try this, im never relaxed when playing fast


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm working alot on my picking hand right now as i always relied on pull offs and hammer ons for fast soloing and it's caught up with me lately.

One of the benefits of setting the metronome a bit too fast is when you step it back down a notch all of sudden everything seems a little easier. For instance...

say you are playing something at 100bpm and it's just a little too fast for you, but close. Try it at 110 bpm - it will be even harder and you'll slop it up a few times. Now go back to 100bpm...seems easier all of a sudden.


----------



## Dana (Feb 21, 2014)

watch the great Kat


----------



## Malkav (Feb 22, 2014)

Dana said:


> watch the great Kat



I'm assuming this dude is trolling, as the "great Kat" is probably one of the worst examples of technique that could ever be brought up.


----------



## birch (Feb 22, 2014)

Speed is a byproduct of accuracy.
Set yourself an accuracy goal instead of a speed goal, like playing a simple excercise for 2 minutes with no mistakes at a slow speed, making it sound as good as you would ever want it to sound.


----------



## Harry (Feb 22, 2014)

Other than everything else, there's definitely a genetic component.
I don't mean this in a discouraging way, but dudes like Shawn Lane are definitely a bit of an outlier in this sense.
You could spend a lifetime trying to playing that fast and probably never have that kind of speed with that level of coordination. He wasn't just fast, but he could play very complex lines too.
John Petrucci, Zakk Wylde (back when he was younger and not the sloptfest he is now) and Yngwie, for e.g, while obviously very gifted alternate pickers, seems like they aren't quite as naturally gifted as Lane and doesn't really play lines anywhere near as complicated as Lane. Lane could play crazy complex stuff *faster* than either of those three guys could play simpler, more linear/more basic lines.
Now I'm not saying don't go for your goals, but don't get hung up on stuff if you don't get *that* fast.
Everyone eventually hits their wall, but go forth and find what your personal wall is and be proud of that achievement.
And hell, if you do manage to pull off some Shawn Lane convincingly, then you're a certified freak too 

Also, you mention not being relaxed when playing fast? Where are you feeling the tension/tightness?


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 22, 2014)

Speed isn't really a byproduct of accuracy since you can be fast and not accurate. You can also be accurate and not fast. 

I agree that accuracy and being relaxed should be your initial goal, but to achieve speed and endurance takes specific practice.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Malkav said:


> In that respect it may not be the best way for you to go about things, in much the same way it didn't really work for me either, Vent187 has outlined the way I generally go about things
> 
> There are also a number of really great instructionals by Jody Fisher, they relate more to chords etc but the technique of applying a bit more pressure to further ingrain something and then playing it as normal is something I do personally find works well
> 
> ...




lol i just looked that guy up, and damn he's amazing. Ill try that way as i have been strugglin with this too a bit.

i have rock discipline, it worked to where i am currently.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

also how do i practice riffing to get tighter like stuff like this

this vid got me into the whole djent thing actually.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Harry said:


> Other than everything else, there's definitely a genetic component.
> I don't mean this in a discouraging way, but dudes like Shawn Lane are definitely a bit of an outlier in this sense.
> You could spend a lifetime trying to playing that fast and probably never have that kind of speed with that level of coordination. He wasn't just fast, but he could play very complex lines too.
> John Petrucci, Zakk Wylde (back when he was younger and not the sloptfest he is now) and Yngwie, for e.g, while obviously very gifted alternate pickers, seems like they aren't quite as naturally gifted as Lane and doesn't really play lines anywhere near as complicated as Lane. Lane could play crazy complex stuff *faster* than either of those three guys could play simpler, more linear/more basic lines.
> ...



 

is tehre a genetic component to these guys??? If this were my wall, ill be a happy happy man lol!!!

Ya im fine at picking. With legato/tapping in gneral it feels so forced idk wat it is haha.


----------



## Dana (Feb 22, 2014)

Malkav said:


> I'm assuming this dude is trolling, as the "great Kat" is probably one of the worst examples of technique that could ever be brought up.



oh yeah she's terrible. its a prime example of why "not" to play lightning fast.


----------



## 80H (Feb 22, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Speed isn't really a byproduct of accuracy since you can be fast and not accurate. You can also be accurate and not fast.
> 
> I agree that accuracy and being relaxed should be your initial goal, but to achieve speed and endurance takes specific practice.




Agreed. The psychological stress of difficulty tends to dissolve when someone fully realizes that they will have to practice each individual piece with the same level of care as any other difficult piece they've ever practiced. It's part of the art. I wouldn't expect someone that's been playing for 30~ years to be able to immediately play even moderately difficult ideas that I've worked out without spending time on cleanliness, tonality and accuracy.




As for advice...you really do need the mental stamina and explosiveness to play with speed. If you can't push out 10 notes in a second mentally, it's not like it's going to feel like music when you just go through the motions and play them physically. Turn a metronome on to 200~300~400 bpm and just leave it sitting there for like 20 minutes and get used to it. Don't even need a guitar for that part.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

80H said:


> Agreed. The psychological stress of difficulty tends to dissolve when someone fully realizes that they will have to practice each individual piece with the same level of care as any other difficult piece they've ever practiced. It's part of the art. I wouldn't expect someone that's been playing for 30~ years to be able to immediately play even moderately difficult ideas that I've worked out without spending time on cleanliness, tonality and accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll try this.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Speed isn't really a byproduct of accuracy since you can be fast and not accurate. You can also be accurate and not fast.
> 
> I agree that accuracy and being relaxed should be your initial goal, but to achieve speed and endurance takes specific practice.




damn maniacle your shreddin is insane...like damnn


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 22, 2014)

You're right. It is. Cos I practiced using the contents of my books coughcoughcoughcough


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> You're right. It is. Cos I practiced using the contents of my books coughcoughcoughcough



ya i saw some of ur shred vids, u got skill man!!!


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 22, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> You're right. It is. Cos I practiced using the contents of my books coughcoughcoughcough



ya ill try ur licks on ur channel.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 22, 2014)

You can get my app if you want, it's free. We are about to add loads more licks to that.


----------



## J7string (Feb 22, 2014)

Practice. Practice scales... practice breaking scales down... But more importantly... Practice being musical. Anyone can learn to play a scale incredibly fast, but it sounds robotic. If you don't learn to be musical with what you play... you might as well just not learn to play fast at all.


----------



## meteor685 (Feb 23, 2014)

J7string said:


> Practice. Practice scales... practice breaking scales down... But more importantly... Practice being musical. Anyone can learn to play a scale incredibly fast, but it sounds robotic. If you don't learn to be musical with what you play... you might as well just not learn to play fast at all.




i do not want to be robotic, i wanna be able to do what my fav players can do, actually derek taylor is my fav player hes soo good. Ever since hearin him ive been obsessed with guitar..


----------



## tscoolberth (Feb 27, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Getting turtle slow first with a metronome and increasing speed maybe?



Yep, about 4 bpm per week if you work extremely hard.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 27, 2014)

When I learn something out of reach, I tend to practice at whatever tempo accompanied by a metronome, I set the tempo by finding out what speed I can play it 100% correctly to, even if its at 30% speed (Which is great, for just learning in way of memorizing the notes, I find too slow is actually harder to work out picking, especially if its a sweep, seeing as sweeping is half as much momentum as it is timing). Once I have the lick memorized, and my picking down pact, I basically repeat the line atleast 8 times in a row perfectly, before I raise the tempo, and even then I'd only raise the tempo by 5-10bpm.


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 1, 2014)

Fiction said:


> When I learn something out of reach, I tend to practice at whatever tempo accompanied by a metronome, I set the tempo by finding out what speed I can play it 100% correctly to, even if its at 30% speed (Which is great, for just learning in way of memorizing the notes, I find too slow is actually harder to work out picking, especially if its a sweep, seeing as sweeping is half as much momentum as it is timing). Once I have the lick memorized, and my picking down pact, I basically repeat the line atleast 8 times in a row perfectly, before I raise the tempo, and even then I'd only raise the tempo by 5-10bpm.




ya ill do this exactly, i never know how much to raise tempo.


----------



## innovine (Mar 4, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> .. since you can be fast and not accurate. You can also be accurate and not fast.



I know which of these i would rather listen to.


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep. Which is why relaxed, consistent technique is vital.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 4, 2014)

80H said:


> I wouldn't expect someone that's been playing for 30~ years to be able to immediately play even moderately difficult ideas that I've worked out without spending time on cleanliness, tonality and accuracy.



Hmm... I don't necessarily agree with that. Practice isn't just about increasing what is theoretically possible for you to play, it's about raising the bar on what is comfortably playable as well. This is basically what sightreading practice and certain exercises are all about after a certain point. Look at jazz and fusion guys tearing it up while improvising. They haven't rehearsed that straight through, but they _have_ worked their asses off on things like Slonimsky's Thesaurus of Scales and Melodic Patterns (Holdsworth comes to mind). They're comfortable playing many note groupings in a variety of ways. Time spent developing muscle memory and aural memory pays off in the ability to translate ideas straight from one's mind to the guitar at a higher level, or from sheet music to sound with minimal prep time. You see this a lot with session musicians of all stripes as well. If they're practicing a piece, it's normally with an eye towards interpretation and subtlety because they can hit the notes with a minimum of fuss.


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 23, 2014)

@maniacl Got the app its helpin alot =)


----------



## Maniacal (Mar 23, 2014)

Great, thanks! I have literally 50 more licks that will be added to the app really soon. 

I will also be videoing all the licks this week so you may want to subscribe to my YT. Cheers!


----------



## 80H (Mar 23, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Hmm... I don't necessarily agree with that. Practice isn't just about increasing what is theoretically possible for you to play, it's about raising the bar on what is comfortably playable as well. This is basically what sightreading practice and certain exercises are all about after a certain point. Look at jazz and fusion guys tearing it up while improvising. They haven't rehearsed that straight through, but they _have_ worked their asses off on things like Slonimsky's Thesaurus of Scales and Melodic Patterns (Holdsworth comes to mind). They're comfortable playing many note groupings in a variety of ways. Time spent developing muscle memory and aural memory pays off in the ability to translate ideas straight from one's mind to the guitar at a higher level, or from sheet music to sound with minimal prep time. You see this a lot with session musicians of all stripes as well. If they're practicing a piece, it's normally with an eye towards interpretation and subtlety because they can hit the notes with a minimum of fuss.



yes & no 

you underestimate me


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 23, 2014)

Perhaps  

A story that always comes to mind for me is of a friend's grandfather that used to play trumpet in circus bands. They'd walk in, receive their sheet music, the conductor would give some notes on interpretation, and they'd just run it straight through - usually at way above marked tempo. He was (still is) crazy good. I hope to play that easily one day.


----------



## meteor685 (Apr 9, 2014)

how long do you guys spend time on licks, songs, exercises whatever you do to increase speed like when its really tough for you. Few months? few weeks?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 9, 2014)

Now, I'm not lightning fast.
Or better, I'm not lightning fast consistently.
I can achieve my full speed only when I'm playing around the fretboard without whys and without thinking.
I think it's because back in my young days when I played hours a day I didn't play with discipline.
Which is BAD.
When I put myself to the metronome I have a discomfort zone between some tempos.

Now I'm trying to fill those zones and it's hard.
I move around with tabs in Guitar Pro setting them at like 20% of speed and increase them up to 70% or 80% at least.
Sometimes guitar pro and your ears gamble you and it seems you can't achieve the 100% speed, while if you play along the track you can make it.

Anyway, back to the suggestion, pratice different things, practice different people's stuff, don't get disheartened if you can't play that song in the time you set or expected.
You learnt something anyway.

Otherwise let some doctor remove the cartilage from your wrist and replace it with jelly.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Apr 9, 2014)

"You don't need a metronome"


----------



## Der JD (Apr 9, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> how long do you guys spend time on licks, songs, exercises whatever you do to increase speed like when its really tough for you. Few months? few weeks?


 
I don't think there's going to be a magical answer to this. It really just depends. I'll just make a few points. 

Even though I've heard this before, it never really set in until recently: MAKE SURE you're technique is solid 1st! If your technique sucks you'll only get so far. 

My right hand has always been my weakness. For years I stumbled along, working on increasing speed but would always hit a plateau. I just recently began changing my technique. For me, that meant focusing on relaxing my right hand, making very small picking movements, angling the pick more, and relaxing my grip on the pick a bit. For others, different things might be needed as everyone's different in terms of what works best for them. 

The way I've been changing my technique has involved watching videos of my favorite players and paying attention to the right hand (how many of us really watch the picking hand when we're watching someone else play?!) and then watching my own picking while I play, all the while making a conscious effort to change my bad habits. And, as mentioned many times before...start slow, gradually build speed. 

I'm still nowhere near where I want to be but after I improved my technique I've noticed that many doors have begun to open in terms of my potential. 

Another thing I think is important is to not try to bite off more than you can chew. It's fine if you need to start slow and work your way up to speed. However, if you're trying something that's just waaaay beyond your capabilities and you're not ready for it, DON'T! It will just frustrate and discourage you. Someone learning woodworking doesn't start by trying to build a house. Same goes for guitar. Baby steps. Work your way up. There's no magic way to become an amazing lead guitarist fast. It takes time and effort. Good technique and an effective practice routine will certainly help, however.

Something else I recommend is to not sit there and focus on one riff or lick for too long at a time. Move on to something else for a while. You'll be surprised when you come back to it that you can play it much better than you initially thought.


----------



## meteor685 (Apr 15, 2014)

Der JD said:


> I don't think there's going to be a magical answer to this. It really just depends. I'll just make a few points.
> 
> Even though I've heard this before, it never really set in until recently: MAKE SURE you're technique is solid 1st! If your technique sucks you'll only get so far.
> 
> ...



this is helpful!


----------



## Dani2901 (Apr 16, 2014)

innovine said:


> Thats bad advice. Don't play so fast that it sounds bad; you are only learning to sound bad.



It's defenetly OK to try to play sometimes faster as you can... and necessary! Focus on your limit... try to get beyond it... and get back to what your are able to handle.


----------



## meteor685 (Sep 19, 2014)

only advice i can give on my own thread is Dont spread yourself too thin, you make hardly any progress. Working on things one a time is better!!!


----------



## meteor685 (May 14, 2015)

Well its been a year, and I can shred fast now =)


----------



## Maniacal (May 14, 2015)

Good man! Post some videos for us


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 19, 2015)

I like the speeding up routine. I think some people are over-exaggerating the way it should be practiced. Don't start from 120bpm then move to 200bpm and expect to be efficient or see results. But what I like doing is starting at a tempo you know you can do clean but isn't so slow to the point where you're not getting a work-out.

Start at a tempo you can play clean but still feel a work-out; for example, 120bpm. Play your scales, licks, runs, whatever you like to practice on that for a few minutes. Then bump it up to 140bpm. At this point, you won't be able to play it perfect, and after a while you may even struggle, but you will feel surprised at how well you are able to keep up with it. Continue doing that for a couple of minutes, or until you feel yourself struggling. Then move it down to 130bpm. This is still faster than your comfort level of 120bpm, but is slower than what you were just playing. 

Continue doing that for a couple minutes and then bring it back down to 120bpm. At this point, assuming you are all warmed up and zoned into practice, 120bpm (or whatever your first tempo is) should feel easier than before. You can repeat that for as long as you like. Also, what I do is sometimes, is if the more technical runs are too hard at the highest bpm I go to, I will do simple scale runs at those higher runs while doing the more difficult licks at the slower tempos.

I'm not saying that staying slow and very gradually moving up is bad; I do that as well. But they are both different, and I think it's beneficial to implement both routines into your practice. I like to think of it as going to the gym; people who lift regularly do not go about their work-out the same way every single time.

EDIT: I didn't even realize this thread was over a year old.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2015)

Re-evaluate the way you hold and use your plectrum. Paul Gilbert plays the way he does because he doesn't hold his pick parallel with the string - it's on an angle instead, which means less resistance (there's also a tonal effect that such a plectrum grip creates). 

Having said that, learning to play fast with a parallel grip - I believe - makes for a more articulate, sound that pops and is very satisfying.

With regard to playing things slowed down, pick a basic alternate picking lick which just has a 1-2 pattern (i.e. play one thing once on the low E, and then play the next part twice on the A string), then pick a slightly more complex pattern like fives that double back:

A: -------3-5-3------------3-5-7 (then play the next part from here)
E: 3-5-7--------7-5-3-5-7------ I think you could play the scale (here I've used GMaj Ionian) or octaves in sets of two. Certain patterns are harder if you play octaves instead of the whole scale. 

I'm not incredibly switched on when it comes to music theory, but hopefully you get the idea. 

As far as learning existing songs goes, I'd recommend playing learning and practicing the leads for songs like "Erotomania" and "Fatal Tragedy" by Dream Theater, in particular the former...in fact, Erotomania's really fast alternate picking, quasi-string skipping part is probably the surest way to get your shredding up to par.


----------



## phrygian12 (May 28, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I'm working alot on my picking hand right now as i always relied on pull offs and hammer ons for fast soloing and it's caught up with me lately.
> 
> One of the benefits of setting the metronome a bit too fast is when you step it back down a notch all of sudden everything seems a little easier. For instance...
> 
> say you are playing something at 100bpm and it's just a little too fast for you, but close. Try it at 110 bpm - it will be even harder and you'll slop it up a few times. Now go back to 100bpm...seems easier all of a sudden.




This is pretty close to how I practice. 

Usually when I'm practicing, I'll start out at 8th notes with a Metronome at a speed that I can play easily. I'll switch it up playing 8th note triplets, 16th notes, and finally 16th note triplets. All staying at a tempo that isn't hard.

So say you know how to play a Paganini piece or whatever that's pretty much straight 16th notes. The tempo you're able to play in with no trouble at all is 80bpm. Jump up 10 beats, so now you're playing at 90bpm. 

You're able to play it, but you can feel yourself struggling a little bit. You can still play it pretty good, but now you're having to focus on what your playing. That's what you want to work on. My idea to myself is to gain better control.

After getting use to that tempo to the point where you can play it confidently and accurately. Move up another 5 beats or how ever many need be. You just want to find that fine line between you being able to play, but having to struggle a little bit. You don't want to overwhelm yourself. 


I've tried Shawn Lane's approach and the end result was that I couldn't play in time very well, because I had no control. It's all about that muscle memory. Once you build that, the speed will come naturally.


----------



## meteor685 (Jun 4, 2015)

been wrokin on Derryl Gabels CLP1 for months now...soo ....ing hardd haha.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k40sTyyGLd4


----------



## gorthul (Jun 4, 2015)

meteor685 said:


> Well its been a year, and I can shred fast now =)



Do you mind telling what you actually did? (in terms of practice routines)


----------



## meteor685 (Jun 6, 2015)

gorthul said:


> Do you mind telling what you actually did? (in terms of practice routines)



im far from where i wanna be, but im getting closer and closer as the days go by. 

right now pretty much this is my technique exercises, the solo is really hard...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUi2EW2_5iY


----------

